# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Calliostoma bullisi

## Matias Gomes

CLASSE: GASTROPODA :: MARINHA
FAMÍLIA: TROCHIDAE
ESPÉCIE:  Calliostoma bullisi 
Tamanho médio: 20 - 35mm
Ocorrência: S.Paulo, R.Janeiro, E.Santo, Bahia, Ceará 
alimentação: algas

----------

